# A good international Fulfillment service



## GURLTOWN (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi I am opening a t-shirt shop geared towards women and I will target Germany and the US. Does anyone know a good fulfillment service to use with a good selection of women's items and decent shipping rates. I've been thinking of Spreadshirt but their US product selection for women is kind of weak.

Thanks in advance

Kim


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

All the major fulfillment companies ship internationally. I think spreadshirt probably has production centers closest to Germany since that's where they started.

You could open up a US shop and a German shop and just have different clothing styles for each destination.


----------



## GURLTOWN (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah I will probably do that. thanks Rodney


----------

